# Campagnolo EPS Internal Battery



## mattbell (Sep 16, 2012)

Some people may have seen that Campag are soon going to release an internal EPS battery.

Glory Cycles Product Reviews: 2013 ... l-eps.html

It can apparently been mounted in the down tube attached to the bottle cage bolts. It's definitely bigger than the Di2 battery I take it that it's designed to fit down the seat tube but how would you get the battery into the down tube? Take the forks out? I doubt you could slot it in through the BB.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

It mounts in the seat tube, not the down tube.


----------



## mattbell (Sep 16, 2012)

RHankey said:


> It mounts in the seat tube, not the down tube.


https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5340/9307041321_92487ff43d_c.jpg

Unless this isn't an official photo?


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

Per the article above: "Internal EPS battery that mounts to the inside of the *seat* tube and is held in place by bolts that pass through the water bottle cage and bolt on from the outside." And even you link shows seat tube or down tube, but as previously noted, there would be few frames that would allow you to get it into an oversize down tube having a large BB shell.


----------



## BlackKnight (Aug 14, 2012)

Would the drilling of holes all the way through an existing seat tube on a carbon bike affect the integrity of the bike? Just a concern. I wouldn't do it unless the manufacturer of the bike first gives its blessing in this regard.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

I love Campy as much as the next guy, but I think it would be a PITA to get the battery and holder down either tube, line up the holes, get the stud/captive bolt through the bottle cage hole you have irreversibly drilled out and get a nut on.

And drill a hole for the charging cable port. Not that this worries me too much, I drilled a bunch of holes in my Dirty Disco to mount EPS and it has been fine.

External mounting is fine, good idea.

I'm liking the look of the old battery more and more.

Rob


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Given that the battery is 27mm at the widest point, I would not be supprised if it fit inside many 31.6 seatposts.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

BlackKnight said:


> Would the drilling of holes all the way through an existing seat tube on a carbon bike affect the integrity of the bike? Just a concern. I wouldn't do it unless the manufacturer of the bike first gives its blessing in this regard.


I would bet the screws would hold both the bottle cage and the battery. A little longer screw would be needed.


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

Unfortunately, in order to make the new EPS V2 battery work with the current EPS V1 components, you'll need to purchase the following additional parts:

- EPS V2 charger
- EPS V2 Interface
- Extended charging port cable
- Proprietary installation tool


----------

